# BETTIE



## Maro (Aug 9, 1999)

Two great minds etc. I cooked the Chicken Diablo today too. I have enough for leftovers for tomorrow. I am going to try your beans & sausage soon, as my husband love hot sausage. Maro


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 1999)

Maro,I also have some Chicken Diablo left for tomorrow. I used the boneless, skinless, chicken breasts and really enjoyed it.I'm sure you know the Red Beans and Sausage recipe is just basic. You will probably need to add more liquid. I have sometimes used Tomato Sauce. I have also added Bell Peppers, garlic, worcestershire sauce, (and used to add hot sauce---now those that want it can add it at the table). I love hot sauce but it seems to be a trigger for me. ------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 1999)

Maro,Doesn't "diablo" mean devil (maybe in Spanish). Don't know why this would be called anything like that. I wasn't sure how Danny would like the curry--he was gone when I made it, but he ate some today and said he liked it, also.------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------

